# Canopy Vivarium Update - 8/13



## ChrisFL (Aug 8, 2013)

[youtube]_SBqO9JWU8I[/youtube]


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2013)

Cool! Looks like the residents are enjoying it!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2013)

What kind of snake?


----------



## ChrisFL (Aug 10, 2013)

Green Tree Python


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2013)

Are those all asian species of orchids to go with that snake?

What's been really taking off for you?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, Chris. It looks a lot like a small green-ish blue snake that someone ran over in front of our home a couple weeks ago. I determined it was a Smooth Green Snake. I didn't know Pythons were that small.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 10, 2013)

does the snake 'crush' the orchids?


----------



## ChrisFL (Aug 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> Are those all asian species of orchids to go with that snake?
> 
> What's been really taking off for you?



Rick, yes, all are species from between the Solomon Islands west to Malaysia. Almost all are bulbophyllums. 

Lots of stuff has taken off. Everything I've divided and sold/traded with members here has come from this tank.


----------



## ChrisFL (Aug 11, 2013)

Oz, nope, she avoids them.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2013)

wow... wonderful!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretty amazing how she knows to avoid them! Good snaky!


----------

